# UPDATE - Delivered.  Baby Pics. Is it time?  WARNING - GRAPHIC PICS !



## kuntrygirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Crossing my fingers that I will soon see some babies.  
What do you all think?  These are pics from yesterday about 5:00PM.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd say she's getting close.  Her vulva is pretty swollen. Good luck!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 24, 2011)

Gee - I was thinking there was some seriously graphic pics....this looks just like the goat porn we have going on in the goat birthing secion!


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 24, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Gee - I was thinking there was some seriously graphic pics....this looks just like the goat porn we have going on in the goat birthing secion!




I know.  I just didn't want to offend anyone.  I didn't want a small child to log on and look at the pic and have nightmares for weeks.  I wouldn't want to be held responsible for some kid waking up at night in a cold sweat because of my girl's rear side.


----------



## Cowlover13 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hope she is doing good  Good Luck!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 24, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Gee - I was thinking there was some seriously graphic pics....this looks just like the goat porn we have going on in the goat birthing secion!


 




> I know.  I just didn't want to offend anyone.  I didn't want a small child to log on and look at the pic and have nightmares for weeks.  I wouldn't want to be held responsible for some kid waking up at night in a cold sweat because of my girl's rear side.


I don't think you have any worries with these types of pics...  

My boys are 4 and 6 and think it's weird that we look at animal "who-ha's" to figure out when they are gonna give birth...but I've explained and they understand.  Now if you had a baby hanging out, my boys might freak over that one  

Good luck and welcome to the waiting game (I've been waiting on a goat for a week to give birth)!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 25, 2011)

So...there was no AM kindergarten today which means my son stays at daycare all day.  Usually when it's like this they have movie day.  I let him bring a movie to share and he picked Milo and Otis.

As we were driving to daycare I started thinking about the movie and realize I might want to warn the workers - towards the end of the movie they show BOTH a cat and a dog having babies!  It's quite graphic!  My son gets it, but I'm not sure everyone else will - I told the daycare about it and am leaving it up to them to decide if everyone should watch it or not.


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 25, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> My boys are 4 and 6 and think it's weird that we look at animal "who-ha's" to figure out when they are gonna give birth...but I've explained and they understand.  Now if you had a baby hanging out, my boys might freak over that one




    

LOL @ animal "who-ha's".    

That is tooooooo funny.  I can't stop laughing.  I spit out of my coffee when I read that.  

LOL @ baby hanging out.


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 25, 2011)

Well she did it.  It definitely was time.  When I arrived at home on yesterday and went out to feed all of the animals.  I saw TWINS!!
.  My girl did it!!!! She had twins.  I am soooo excited.  I will post pics as soon as I take some.


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 25, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> So...there was no AM kindergarten today which means my son stays at daycare all day.  Usually when it's like this they have movie day.  I let him bring a movie to share and he picked Milo and Otis.
> 
> As we were driving to daycare I started thinking about the movie and realize I might want to warn the workers - towards the end of the movie they show BOTH a cat and a dog having babies!  It's quite graphic!  My son gets it, but I'm not sure everyone else will - I told the daycare about it and am leaving it up to them to decide if everyone should watch it or not.


That was a good idea of warning the workers.  I'm sure they appreciate that.

I try to be very careful when posting certain things . Some parents teach their kids things like this and others don't.  So, I make sure that I don't cross the line when it comes to birthing and death.


----------



## glenolam (Jan 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## jason_mazzy (Jan 25, 2011)

WHOOT!!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 25, 2011)

Yay! I love babies!  Congratulations!


----------



## jenjscott (Jan 29, 2011)

Pics! We want pics!  I got one set of twins out of 6 births so far, hoping for one more set.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the twins!


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 29, 2011)

Introducing the twins !!

Ram Lamb





Ewe Lamb


----------



## abooth (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow they are beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Baby lambs are simply adorable!  Congratulations on the twins!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 29, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh are they cute!


----------

